# Whats New>



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

What new recordings have you bought in the last few months? A day ore two ago I downloaded a recording of Lekeu`s String Quartet. I have not had a chance to give it more than a quick listen, but it sounds like a very nice work. When I buy a work that I don`t know, I play it once to get a idea of what it sounds like and then go back a day or to later and pay more attention to it.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Which one? The complete G major, or the unfinished 2 movements one?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Have the piece, on Timfani label Quatuor Debussy. The Molto adagio is a beautiful sad movement composition. The other works, string quartet in G also set in that sentimental tunes. A nice composer to discover I must say.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

The complete one.
Thats the recording I downloaded, it seems to very well played


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've not buy CDs for more than a year. What I do is to download works from YouTube and made it copied to CD. Have more than 60, with works that aren't on CDs, or that are totally OOP, including many live concertos never published on records. Many extremely rare works by very little known and/or forgotten composers and players.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I just download myself. How do you download from YouTube and burn to a CD.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Have page on YouTube. Just archive my list of "favorites", and I send it by mail to a friend who keep it in his PC, and made CDs of all. Later he delete it, and I send a new list. Every 2 weeks or so, I've between 3 and 6 CDs.
If anybody is curious about it, my name in YouTube is "Taneyev", and I invite to you to visit my page. I don't have any video of mine; only favorites.


----------

